# Need Capacitors



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Where can I find a 50V 3300UF Capacitor for my Rockman XP100 Amp? Radio Shack (or whaterver the hell they call themselves now) sucks azz for stuff like this anymore. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Your sure it's 3300 uF @ 50V, that would be a chunky cap. I don't have any around at that rating, lower yes but at 50V no. You might want to try smallbearelectronics, Steve has a great assortment of everything musically related.

edit... never mind I checked him out and he doesn't have anything that size either. Hmm checked at the Tube store and they don't have it either. You might try emailing the tube store they might be able to help.. good luck


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"They never come up in the hills..."*

-Thorold is kinda sparse for this kinda stuff. -Actually, there's not many places left that will sell in small quantities anymore.

There's a store in Hamilton called Nu-tech (905-547-8420) that caters to the small volume market. They also have a store in St. Catherines but I'm not sure if it goes under a different name.

In Burlington there's a surplus store called Sayal Electronics on Harvester Road just on the Hamilton side of Appleby Line. They probably will have something close. As a general rule you can always go a little higher on the mfd's and the maximum rated voltage. The problem can be that the cap gets too big to fit but when replacing an old cap usually modern ones are WAY smaller so that's not a problem.

Other than that you'll have to go to Toronto. Or order online. 

Sorry that I can't suggest anything more convenient but that's the way things have evolved in the parts biz. Most folks don't get their tvs fixed anymore. They just buy a new one. There's not many hobbyists left either. Today's kids seem to think being a whiz with an Xbox means you're really technical! So it's hard for a small electronic store to sell enough to keep the doors open.

I'd call Nu-tech first and get their number in St. Catherines.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.mouser.com/index.cfm?han...uctid=823551&e_categoryid=500&e_pcodeid=01412

If you order from Mouser, make sure that you ship it via USPS. Fedex and UPS both have stupidly high brokerage fees for such a small order.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

PaulS said:


> Your sure it's 3300 uF @ 50V, that would be a chunky cap. I don't have any around at that rating, lower yes but at 50V no. You might want to try smallbearelectronics, Steve has a great assortment of everything musically related.
> 
> edit... never mind I checked him out and he doesn't have anything that size either. Hmm checked at the Tube store and they don't have it either. You might try emailing the tube store they might be able to help.. good luck


Thats what it says on the side of the cap.. I did some searcing on the net and these are scarce if at all available. Some other suggestions made here and I will look into those. Thanks for the help. It came out of my 100 Watt Rockman XP100 Amp.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bucky said:


> http://www.mouser.com/index.cfm?han...uctid=823551&e_categoryid=500&e_pcodeid=01412
> 
> If you order from Mouser, make sure that you ship it via USPS. Fedex and UPS both have stupidly high brokerage fees for such a small order.


I put an order in through this site. Appreciate you looking that up !!!! :wave: I am having it delivered to my office in Michigan.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Appreciate you looking that up !!!! :wave: I am having it delivered to my office in Michigan.


No problem. I'm used to their layout by now, but I know what a pain in the ass it can be for someone who hasn't ordered from them before. Nice that you are able to get it shipped to a US address as well.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you tried the tubestore?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

allied electronics does a consolidation to canada as does digikey so both are good choices in that the brokerage fees don't kill ya.....Mouser's been great too BUT....in all cases min order is something like $50 and I ALWAYS forget one $0.30 part and need to start a new order (of stuff I don't REALLY need) each time:confused-smiley-010 

Andy


----------

